# Heidelberg/Mannheim Germany



## GermanyBert (Jul 14, 2008)

I am looking for people in the Heidelberg/Mannheim area who are interested in foruming a club and meeting at least once a week.

I speak English and German so communication will not be a problem.

If you are in the area and are interested please contact me.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, the German TPF population is rather sparse, not sure if there is anyone living that close to you.

less regular meet-up seem more feasible .. probably.


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 10, 2008)

oh damn, you're in mannheim? my hometown!!! wee!! i miss!
sorry, i'm a long way from mannheim these days...


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 10, 2008)

Oops. Germany here, but ... too far north for weekly meet-ups, I'm afraid!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 10, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> oh damn, you're in mannheim? my hometown!!! wee!! i miss!
> sorry, i'm a long way from mannheim these days...



But don't expect us to come to Bejing once a week


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 10, 2008)

you know you want to! lol...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 10, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> you know you want to! lol...



if you pay for the weekly flights


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 10, 2008)

sure... just as soon as i win that lottery...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 10, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> sure... just as soon as i win that lottery...



just buy more lottery tickets!


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 10, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## justnuts (Mar 19, 2009)

I am located in Heidelberg.


----------

